# Panic! Panel and intros!



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Well this is it..... the week to change all weeks from this point forward and forever more!!!  I feel so emotional at the thought of the whole thing.  We've tried to be practical over the weekend and get things ready, but fear stopped us making our purchases, but at least we have a smaller clue than we did before.  Lots of awkward moments about what's baby in now.... I am like we don't have lo until next week lol!!  Some confused faces!!  I also bumped into one of my ex pupils from two years ago with baby in tow and there's me clearly not pregnant trying prams!!  I thought omg, I could be lo's grandma!!

So I reflect on the week ahead.....

Fingers crossed it will be my last week at work (though no she won't let me leave until a week tues) and intros a week Wednesday.  It's so funny the difference a few weeks can make, literally.  I cannot explain, though you probably all knew my despair!!

So now I am in a panic about panel.  What are they likely to ask?

What intro toys did you get? And did you take them to panel?  Our sw is off until tomorrow, so no ones come back to me (funny that!).  Feel very much on our own.  I have brought a butterfly toy (have the talking album, but think too old for lo... So will do for Xmas) but was so stressed at weekend, toy or blanket? Then it's supposed to be mega hot this week, and I could just buy it all, but because no ones said anything, I don't want to overwhelm FC or lo.  It's so hard.

How did intros go for a LO?  What did you take?  Lo will be exactly 6 months when we meet.... Gulp!  Can't wait to hear that beautiful giggle in real life!

Any advise from you lovely ladies will help immensely! Thanks xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't panic...What do you need to know? I had my eldest at 11months and youngest at 6months.

You need the usual baby essentials, steriliser, same formula FC using, ask FC what bottles an if they're enough...

You need to think about weaning, have they started? Are you starting it? Id recommended cooking in bulk an freezing in little tubs...

Toys for intro I didn't bring any, our lo was 6months but developmentally maybe 2/3 tops!

Don't worry if lo seems different with you than with FC, it took us maybe 4 months before he came out his shell but now he's beyond amazing!

Have you a car seat an pram? I consider myself a pram expert an maybe a bit of an addict (6 since lo came home 15months ago)

You'll love it!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh FMN. You've been on such a journey and you're nearly there!

By intro toy do you mean transition you? If do yes take that to panel and they will give to FC. Did they ask you to do laminate photos?
Can't wait for you to meet your gorgeous little boy! 
Yes find out what formula he's on, what washing powder they use, what he's eating, if he has a special comforter toy, nap routine. FC will go through all this with you no doubt. 
Hope this is your last week at work too! Xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

For intros, in any time you're not with LO, plan to do NOTHING except eat, talk to each other and relax.  Don't make promises about giving people a blow-by-blow account, don't expect to do housework etc.  It's VERY draining physically and emotionally, so be realistic about your expectations of yourself.

Buy an intro toy that's lovely to snuggle and sleep with it for a few nights before intros, so it smells of you.  If you wear a regular perfume, put a tiny dab of that on it.

Don't take too much with you - eye contact, getting down on the floor and lots of smiles, songs etc are better than too much stuff.  You want them to bond with YOU, not the contents of your bag!  

Wear something that's touchy feely and nice to cuddle (shame it's not winter, teddy bear fleeces are a winner!) but be comfortable.  Depending on LOs age (sorry, I'm drawing a blank!) bubbles or balloon are also a good thing.

Are your intros local?  Are you staying at home?  Can you get someone to whizz round the house with a hoover the day before LO has their day visit, to save you doing it?  Or friends to drop meals round?  If not that, plan takeaways!   

Be prepared for the foster placement to be busy, and potentially having to rudely ignore people and other children to focus on yours.  I found that hard and it made me a bit miserable, but it's necessary.  

Having said all that, I have the happiest memories of intros.  Just the best time of our lives.    I look forward to hearing about the magic from you.

(Some time later.... ;-))


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks little poppy I pm'd you x

Lorella, I still can't believe we are in this position and won't until Wednesday.  It's been an epic journey, but one I am sure has brought me to my lb, I can't believe I have one of those! I just keep listening to his giggle and watching his smile that lights up my heart, I just pray to God, he gets to be ours x. Our sw has not told us to do anything which worries me, but it's all happened so quickly, that it's been a rush to get paperwork in to avoid another months wait.  As for work, I finish the day before intros, because 'it's the law' who said compassion is dead!!

Aoc I will go and buy a toy tonight, so we have two nights with it.  And maybe a light play blanket... Or one for his pram.... Something FC can put on the floor to lie on so smells of us, maybe.  We are commutable for intros.... Have to get dog booked into long day care..... Hope friend will be ok as she has injections.  She is going to be blown away as doesn't know we're adopting!  Thanks for some useful tips.

I am just being so unproductive!! Xxx


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Forgetmenot, exciting times ahead, will wait to hear the rest of your journey.

We were matched with a 9 month old, this is what our sw advised

Laminated photos of us

A blanket, we slept with to transfer our smell

We did the tomy talking butterfly, great fun and he still looks at it now.

And cot bedding so we could bring that back to put on his cot here

I also got completely carried away and sent couple of sets of clothes, so he'd have something familiar to wear. A toy too

When we went for introductions we took a toy for him as a present . 

Good luck


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

I forgot to add, when we went for introductions we took our pushchair as we were allowed to take him out for walks and we took him out for day, so took fully stocked changing bag.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

FMN fast and quick is the best way in my book lol! 
Little man was exactly 6 months the day before he moved in. Our intros were 3 days and he moved in on day 4. We bought the talking butterfly album which he loved and still does, he likes opening it and hearing our voices. We bought a jellycat giraffe which he loves "Geoffrey" but he also likes the jellycat monkey comforter that he has at my mums house. The jellycat stuff is so lovely and soft and just the right size for tiny hands.
We also took our buggy and changing bag for intros just so he got used to it and also the car seat.
I can't believe it's just over 6 months since we were in your position and yet 12 days ago we were celebrating his first birthday and today our adoption order was granted. You're so right in how much can change in such a short space of time!
Have the most amazing intros!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

So so chuffed to finally read of your happiness, you've had loads of suggestions already but all can help so heres what we did 

Lo was 9mths on intros,

We bought a monkey jelly cat snuggly and slept with it for as long as we had then sealed it in a food bag and took to intros along with our talking tomy butterfly book, sw took laminated pics of us and our pets.

We also bought the next size up monkey and named it cheeky monkey, he was in our intro pics with us and we quoted him, i.e. heres mummy in the kitchen, can you see cheeky monkey? Heres your bedroom, wheres cheeky monkey hiding now? etc etc, then we took this monkey with us on intros and he loved it, seemed to recognise it!

I also got a couple of handbag toys for him to find on investigation when he crawled over to say hello, some teething keys, a wooden worm thing, and a crinkly noisy small hand puppet, we left these with them so he had them to play with and that they would come home with him, also added a couple of bigger things the next day, also to come home with him.

We didn't take bedding but did use the FC washing liquid and softener so it was all familiar, our lo didn't sleep in his cot at our home at all during intros so first night home we were terrified yet he settled and slept 13 hrs lol, were very fortunate that our lo had been with FC from birth so had a fantastic start to life and were thankful for that.

Our absolute essential buy has been our video monitor as Im sure we all did the same and sat and watched and watched and watched our miracles just lying fast asleep in their beds, and its still on right next to me as I type now 9 mths later. 

Dont panic, you can pick things up easily once home just have the essentials that people have already mentioned, bottles, milk powder etc etc etc.... I cant wait to read more as you progress, this is your time you deserve it, enjoy, oh and panel will be fine, don't worry! xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks ladies!

Feeling very overwhelmed about tomorrow.... can't believe three weeks ago I was crying with frustration and now crying with fear and anticipation!!! 

Just hoping they will like us tomorrow and think we are ok  x

Will let you know x


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

FMN good luck... take a breath and enjoy every minute.. any tips will be gratefully received x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of luck for today x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck - can't wait to hear!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hope today has gone well  

X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi ladies, we are finally home.... What a day!

We got a unamious yes, and I am possibly a mummy to a beautiful little boy.  It still needs ratifying!  Lots of questions, as there were lots of panel members so they all asked one . I was so proud of my hubby today, he did amazing x

I cannot actually believe it..... it feels very overwhelming!!  After all this time of ups, downs and heartache, we are at the end of a new beginning, and I cannot believe how truly lucky and blessed we are to have the privilege of parenting this little boy xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah FMN fab news! So so happy for you!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Forgetmenot said:


> Hi ladies, we are finally home.... What a day!
> 
> We got a unamious yes, and I am possibly a mummy to a beautiful little boy. It still needs ratifying! Lots of questions, as there were lots of panel members so they all asked one . I was so proud of my hubby today, he did amazing x
> 
> I cannot actually believe it..... it feels very overwhelming!! After all this time of ups, downs and heartache, we are at the end of a new beginning, and I cannot believe how truly lucky and blessed we are to have the privilege of parenting this little boy xx


Yay fantastic news,


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fmn - amazing news honey. I'm utterly thrilled for you. Time to stick a firm two fingers up to those who have made life blinking difficult  in recent times coz 'mumma fmn'  life is about to change beyond all measure .

Fantastic xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much.... Still shell shocked!

We will see tomorrow if I am allowed to leave work on Friday!!

Bets on?!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Huge congrats. Good luck for Friday xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

What would happen if you just called in sick next week FMN if they're going to be so funny about it?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!  Happy tears for you!    So, so happy to see this happening for you.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies.... Still not sunk in.
However, have just ordered pram and cot.... Arghhhhhhh!
Just had email telling me I can't leave for 7 days and need to inform my department.... Now going to exercise my rights of confidentiality!  Not going well  xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah wow exciting times FMN! Sorry your work are being such gits and trying to spoil it for you. Honestly talk about discrimination! If you were pregnant and suddenly unable to work at the end of your pregnancy they'd have to deal with it.
Anyway more important stuff what pram and cot did you order? 😀


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Yay! Brilliant news, now the excitement begins! Sorry work are being obstructive, but just think only 7 days! Compared to what the adoption journey entails it isn't that long! So exciting! It's amazing being able to buy prams etc! We arranged to collect ours after matching panel, felt so real then!

Will wait to hear next stage of your story x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I seriously can not believe how unreasonable your school are being. Makes me cross!

So exciting that you have ordered cot and pram! Enjoy all the buying xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Your employers suck.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree, go sick with stress   there causing it, what can they do, nowt! 

I echo the what pram and cot did you buy, Im pushchair obsessed


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyway more important stuff what pram and cot did you order? &#128512;
[/quote]

 definitely more important than rubbish work


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,
Thank you for all your lovely messages.... I promise I will write tonight with wine in hand and spill on my loot!!  My what a week.  Work has been tough and lots to do.... We reached stalemate yesterday, but I am pleased with what has now been said... That God for my hubby x
Have told the department I am leaving today, so the tough bit done, the gossip is immense!!  It's hard Without saying why, but I just want to disappear into the back ground!!  None of this is important now.... Just my little man.
Oh and lots from the FC x speak soon xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

It's been so busy!! I have work still to do... Not that it really matters anymore...
But he has a room.... I cannot believe my house has turned over night into a world of plastic fantastic!

Today's the day we are going to share the news with our family, my mum already knows.... Bubs has enough new clothes and bedding to last him a week, in case I can't get to wash, bless her!!

His pram is lovely, urbo2 in navy, love it! So easy to get up and down and put together. So hopefully we will have made a good decision.  There wasn't really anytime to research!!  And an axis car seat.... So shall see.... His little room is just lovely!!

The best thing is the FC has been messaging me, and sent me some lovely photos......and a few short videos.... Lo is rolling side to side, I think he will be over before we meet him!!  Yesterday he moved from one aside of the room to the other... How we don't know.  I am love getting the updates, but don't want to become over familiar.... It's a hard balance!  But he's just lovely.  Any doubts about him I had... To be fair, once they said yes, it didn't matter!!

Yesterday I was like to Dh, should we be putting this up? Should we wait? What if they won't let him come home.... It's still there!  Three more nights until I meet my baby.... OMG!!

I think everyone is going to be so shocked today..... Just needed a few days to allow it all to sink it.... Still doesn't feel real... If I had my way I would wait til he's home, but Dh is like, come on!!  So today's the day arghhhhhh nervous xx. Did you guys send a picture to your family? Or wait til they were home? 

Thanks guys... So sorry so long in getting back.... Just crazy days!!! Xxx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

such fantastic news.....you deserve it so much. need any advice feel free to message me xxxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Omg I will.... I know nothing about babies!!

Just researching what needs to go into a changing bag lol xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah FMN I remember it like yesterday reading your posts! So excited for you! We did show photos to family before little man came home but to be honest they didn't to him justice! The only ones we had were when he was 2 months old and "milk drunk" lol so bore very little resemblance to him at 6 months! 
Pram looks lovely, very nice. I love parent facing especially, we've turned lo round literally a couple of times once when we went to the zoo for his birthday then yesterday we went to a farm with lots of animals including crocodiles! He's still very happy parent facing despite being the worlds nosiest baby! 
Oh it's fun here this am! I have a very stroppy 1 year old who has decided that he wants to keep turning the little tikes giggly gears table upside down but then whines because it is upside down and he can't turn it back again! I must have turned it over 20 times already! We also have stones in our electric fireplace that he's decided are tasty so I've removed all of those! And it appears his disinterest in the dog is no longer! Poor thing is now the object if his affections - only problem being his affections are less than gentle. Luckily she's happy to be in the garden whilst he's inside trashing the house. Oh it's such fun! 😃


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't wait to have some of that fun!!  Lo moved yesterday from one aside of the room to the other.... Undercover, no one saw! So think we will get him as he starts to be a bugger but bring it one!!

I can't wait to meet him now.... Panick stricken, but ready!!

I am so glad yours loves parent facing, I want to be able to talk to him and make stupid faces etc.... I am sure this will continue for a long while!!

Your boy sounds like a monkey!!  Just can't imagine the happiness this little boy is going to bring us, finally we will be a little family..... I just want to keep us in a bubble for a little time more xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

It makes us all very emotional when we stop and realise the sheer joy he has brought us as a family. It's a fabulous age to get them at too as they're really just on that cusp of so much change! I can't believe how much he changes from week to week.
I had a friend comes round for coffee last week that we've met at his music group (group is in a village a few miles away) we discovered she only lives round the corner! She has 6 month old twins that were a result of ivf. When she came in she passed one to me whilst she got the other out, I couldn't believe how tiny he was just over half what little man was when he arrived at that age! I made comment about it and she asked if I felt like I'd missed out on those 6 months. In all honesty of course we'd have loved him to have been with us from the start but I said to her when we went into adoption we had set our expectations to have an older baby as it was going to be very unlikely we'd have found a match under 2. So the fact we did have him move in at 6 months more than makes up for that in my opinion.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Forgetmenot said:


> I can't wait to have some of that fun!! Lo moved yesterday from one aside of the room to the other.... Undercover, no one saw! So think we will get him as he starts to be a bugger but bring it one!!
> 
> I can't wait to meet him now.... Panick stricken, but ready!!
> 
> ...


Just to note my little ones 19mths now and I still have him parent face! I love it and miss him on the odd occasion that he views the world, we like chatting to each other


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I love parent facing with my two year old still, problem is must double buggies face the other way so my poor 1 year olds never experienced parent facing...I'm kicking the eldest onto a buggy board and settling my buggy addict crave by buying a new one tho ;-) x


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

just to echo my 20 month old hates out facing cries when he cant see me....just something to consider xxc


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah congratulations FMN, wow what a whirlwind!! It's so exciting and hopefully the horrible wait you had has melted away now you wait to meet your son. Amazing


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to hear will we get the value!!  I a, really looking forward to babbling away to my bubba.

He will be ours, won't he?!  Having a major panic now we have told the immediate family.

Most cried, so did it.... Gosh!  All overwhelming.  Starting to all feel very real... And hope it will all go ok xx

Thanks for your comments ladies xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

All perfectly normal FMN,I think it's only natural after our journeys to get here we always fear the worst! I have to say though my luck changed the moment we started the process, everything went our way and we've been very lucky throughout which is a very unusual feeling!
Enjoy your last few days of just the two of you as once those intros start your feet won't touch the ground for a very long time lol! And don't spend your time sitting in his room imagining him in it lol ( can't imagine any of us have ever done that!)


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

So so chuffed for you FMN... We got the Urbo2 in chestnut grey for our little girl who came home at 15 months and she loves it. She is really fussy about where she will sleep (won't even sleep in the car) but she loves her pushchair and will only go parent facing.

It's a good pushchair for ease of use - I didn't think I would use it that much, and even though she likes to walk a lot of the time (now 18m), I still have it out most days... 

I love it when it's just me and her and we go out for a walk, we chat away to each other, she is a really advanced talker for her age and I am sure it's because I am face to face with her so much talking.

Wishing you much happiness with your exciting times ahead... X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

On my penultimate day at work.... Waiting to hear from sw today about intros and plans.

She is going around to see hubs this morning.

I am so glad FC has been lovely over the weekend, probably shouldn't be sending us stuff.....

Still haven't had ratification.... Should have been done on Friday, but sw wasn't in, so hopefully we will get told that's signed off too.

Feel a bit on edge now until Wednesday that something will happen now everyone in our families know.  We have kept it quiet to minimise stress and everyone else's expectations.... Just want to be in our little bubble and shut the door.  Selfish I know, but we have been through so much to get to this point, that don't want to deal with anyone else's demands.  Our little niece drew a picture of the baby this morning at breakfast... She wants to look after him! Again, cried!!

Just been overwhelmed with all bar one response, so was all good 

Can't wait to get the pram into action and spent time out and about with my bubs.... I cannot believe that we will have met him in less than 24 hours.  I don't think I am going to be able to walk into a room and hold it together!!  I just keep imagining it and get such a surge of emotion.... It's a very surreal feeling xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Aww I remember feeling the same... It's not selfish to want to be in a bubble, we literally brought our little diva home and locked the door and didn't step outside for a week. Don't even think we got dressed for three days (shell shocked haha)

Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!! 
Last day of work tomorrow... Have so much marking to do tonight and done bugger all!!!
Still never mind xx
I hope we can lock down... So hard when people start playing the guilt cards lol!!!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

FMN at least yours isn't 6 days before xmas lol! That was tough but then also kind of beneficial as everyone was busy doing their thing.

I'm sure people will respect it, the hardest was my mum to be honest she kind of forgot everything I'd been telling her the whole way through the process. A lot of family struggled especially because he was only 6 months, they couldn't understand as they thought it doesn't matter because he won't remember any of it! so be prepared for that one! 

Did you get your ratification sorted?


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes!! Was done Friday... So I think official official?!

God I hope so x this surely has to be real now... We have kinda been left too it.  

Guess will find out more in planning meeting after we meet him!!!!

Still expecting someone to phone and say it's cancelled, but I am feeling more positive each day... Just want to get my arms around my chubster xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's fab. It's all happening now! Almost there, it's a surreal feeling knowing in a couple of weeks you'll just be getting on with life as a family. So exciting.

Is he a chubster? Little man is, he was enormous at 6 months and still is. The adoption stay and play we go to he was the youngest there until last month but was way off being the smallest! I do love his little chunky legs though and he is in proportion because he's very tall too.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

D day!

Last day at work and 24 and 3/4 of an hour til we meet our poorly boy xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Enjoy your last day at work xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Stick to your guns re lockdown/funnelling.  Remember it's not about helping him for now, or even the first year, but investing in his ability to handle relationships healthily for years down the line.  They've waited this long, they can wait another day/week/month!  It's worth it.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Funnelling worked for us. We saw no one in the first month and  our family saw him via FaceTime, he did not see/notice them on the IPad. Then family in neutral locations building up to close friends. It was four months until anyone visited the flat, which was his sanctuary and then we became much more relaxed and open. However, it has only been in the last month (and we are 10 1/2 months in) that anyone else has fed him or changed his nappy and that only because we left him for the first time with my parents. I took cues from Pixie about what I felt he was ready for and didn't have hard and fast rules. A great thing for deflecting any guilt is to shrug "sws say we have to and we don't want to jeopardise the placement". That should shut down any arguments!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We did same BG and it has really worked for us - almost 3 years in and our lo has an excellent relationship with us and his close family & he feels very secure.
X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We have had such an exciting two days, I just can't believe how truly lucky and blessed we have been.  We have a perfect little boy!
I know he is just going to bring us so much joy, that my eyes well just thinking of all the fun we are going to have!!  Amazing and wow, seem to be the words of the week.... Wish I was more articulate, as he is just something else!
He's a cheeky little chappy with the biggest smile!
Swimming and a review today, so a busy day!!


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

FMN - sounds like it's all going really well, enjoy swimming today. Your lo sounds adorable and the fc seem like they have his best interests at heart which is lovely.


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

So lovely to hear. He sounds fabulous. Enjoy.  xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoy every second - it is the most precious time xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Well intros are nearly over.  What a week.  We have the most fantastic child, I keep looking at him, and can't believe our luck.  He is the most happy baby, full of smiles and love.  We are truly blessed.  Everyone knows how impatient and disheartened I was, but he is the child for us...... all that has gone on before is forgotten in the first cuddle.

It's been a week of many tears wrestling with emotions.  I am so upset for the FC, his family love him so much, he has been a real lucky boy.  We did our thank you painting and cards yesterday and tears at their home,  it was inevitable, so hopefully it will be better today.  We are bringing his stuff today, so probably not.  I am happy with the result on our canvass, that I hope she will love it.

Anyway little man is what it's all about, and he is settling so well..... I know I am going to have some difficult days, but am going to love just being his mummy.  we have been face timing nanna and she sits on the end of the camera just crying at his babbles, melts my heart.  The realisation that her little girl has finally got her dream must be all too much too, because I want the world for my boy already.  So she is meeting him for an hour on Friday.... Happy nanna.

Ready for Wednesday when he comes home and I start telling people.... Been holding off as need him to be here to believe it!!  Still being stupid.... However, life is good.  Hubby and I are blessed xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

So so pleased it's going well  
Tomorrow will be emotional but your boy will be sleeping in his forever home :-D x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovely to hear your updates FMN. It has all worked out perfectly in the end for you xxxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Last day of intros.... After beautiful cuddles this morning and snuggles with mummy, the boy has been a grizzle bum all day... Think it's his teeth!

Just dropped him off for the last time and picked up his box of possessions... Hard even with him seeing his first.... What seems like everything!!! I know it's not... He's only at the beginning of his little life's adventures.  Feeling overwhelmed today and hope we can do this well!! Dh wants to go out for a meal, I am thinking sleep!!

Can't believe tomorrow is the day....xx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Loving following ur journey good luck tomorrow.. I'm so pleased ur dream has finally come true x
13 days till we meet our little lady, I hope it goes aswell for us 😙


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

So pleased you've got there at last


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Utterly amazing


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations Mummy   xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah FMN so exciting! Hope tomorrow goes well, it will all seem surreal for quite a while!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone.... Move day!

Haven't slept much, dh snoring like a pig all night!!

Am a woman on the edge today!!!  Just drive back from the shops with tears in eyes for what's to come today.... our lives will never be the same again!!! It's a good thing, but a massive massive day!!!

Baby has been so good, we are so blessed... Just need the next hour and a half to be over and get him home, going to be horrific. Fc sent me a beautiful message last night as she said she won't be able to say it today... More tears!! They never tell you it will be this hard and this amazing in training!!!

Full of admiration for them, cos my hearts breaking for him and we get to keep him!!!

Sure in a few days all will settle down and life will settle into more of a pattern x

So here goes, almost time to get my boy after all this time....

And then maybe I will believe it's happening and start shouting about him from the roof tops!!! Xx


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

What an amazing day for you!! Hope it all goes well and enjoy every minute of telling everyone about your precious bundle 😀


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

What a day yesterday was the most momentus day of my life, the hardest and most amazing. As soon as I walked into the house, I had to go to the bathroom to cry and compose myself.

We walked into the lounge and spoke for a few mins and bubs was handed over and the tears started, and we were told to walk, I had silent tears streaming down my face so not to upset bubs.  It was all done within 8 mins!!

I went to out him in his car seat and he started squawking, so lifted him out and told Dh to drive down the road to compose myself and get him in his seat calmly!  He was fine.  It was a day full of such emotion, I was exhausted.  I guess 9 years of heart ache came to a head.

As I rocked him to sleep last night I held him tight with silent tears.... A baby in arms in my house, that's ours forever, a beautiful little boy.  I didn't sleep a wink!!  I just feel so so grateful to have the opportunity to be a mum to this little cutie and realise just how very lucky I am, I know I keep saying it, but I feel it.

Little one has a snotty nose and is off colour, but he's lying in his nappy on the floor.... Beautiful beautiful boy xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah FMN, had me in tears remembering ours as well! How wonderful, I'm sat watching ours asleep in his cot on the monitor.
It only gets better from now- harder and completely exhausting but so much better! Enjoy it!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

"all that has gone on before is forgotten in the first cuddle."

That, right there, is what I've been praying and hoping for for you.  Your pain and discouragement really touched me and I hurt for you.

Don't forget to funnel in all your excitement!!!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you.  So lovely.

Finally feeling a little more human.  Trying to be easy on ourselves.  We have managed to get out and about each day and have now had three solo days... So far so good.  Sure there will be trouble to come!!

LO is in the lounge asleep in his pram, he's teething and really struggling. Think mummy has been over feeding him lol.  So incompetent!!  He's been so good really.  I hate waking in the night as a grump without sleep, but secretly love my time with the boy where we have sleepy snuggles and a feed.  Love just watching him in awe and wonder.  Still in complete disbelief that he's home and we have only known him for two weeks and two days! Feels like he's always been here.

Horrible weather today, so not sure what we will do, maybe a swimming day!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, two weeks today, little boy came home forever (hopefully)!!

What a whirlwind.  Life has been changed beyond all recognition and so has mummy!!

I have gone from a stressful job to stay at home mum over night, and I love it.  Saying that it's not as easy as I thought, thinking about someone 24-7 after all this time!!

It's Dh and i's wedding anniversary today, 9 years and finally we have our family, never did I think it would take this long, but he's worth the wait!!

I still have to take him off daddy some nights, just to cuddle him and out him down for his bedtime, as he's just so scrummy and that time is so precious, love it!!

Xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

FMN, that sense of always thinking about someone 24/7 really knocked me for six in the early days.    I said to a friend it was as if my brain had been completely rewired and I had to re-learn how to think and concentrate around it.  She, as the mum of a birth child, totally recognised the feeling!

I couldn't sleep well for ages - kept waking up thinking he was in the bed with me, just because he was a constant companion in my mind.

It settles.    But instant-mummy-hood is a big shock to the system, so be kind.  

((((hugs)))))  So happy for you.  And, if it's not too presumptious, proud of you, too!


----------

